# Mini Halter Class



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Awww!! So cute- I love the mini's tail... And the paint in front is really fat... LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Come on, wares! You know you want one!! If I ever find one that resembles Aires, I am sooo jumping on that bandwagon! lol 

Cute mini and good job.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You want a black & white pinto one with draft horse build, huh? That can be arranged. As I said, I am in the heart of mini country. No, I will not be sucked into minis, no, never. And from I've seen, they are addicting, you can't just own one, you own a herd.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

EVENTUALLY I want one like that. Yes. Eventually. lol Can't afford it and don't have a place for one right now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They are small, they don't take up much room, lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, but they cost the same to board.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never thought about that as I have never had to board, I also don't have a mini (phew), but one would think a discount is in order. Less space, way less food, less pain when they stomp on your foot....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope. We have a big mini that boards at our barn (I'd say he's around 40" or so) and his owners pay the same as the rest of us. I asked our BO (jokingly) if minis got a discount and he looked at me like I was crazy.


----------

